# The all new shoalwater 20 cat!



## WaypointCC

Texas #1 selling shallow water cat hull! Shoalwater Boats has it all. We have on display at Waypoint Marine the all new SHOALWATER 20 CAT!

20' length, 98" beam and 10" inside depth.

Standard package will include hydraulic steering, hydraulic jack plate w/ blinker trim, spare tire, deluxe leaning post, full rear deck w/ center well. Front deck with two storage compartments large enough to fit all your gear! Boat can be fully customized to your taste from seating, console, front deck size, electronics, stereos, lighting, power poles, trolling motors even down to the motor.... It's your decision on what brand of power you want.

Don't miss your chance to own the newest model of one of the hottest brands of boats on the Texas Gulf Coast built for everyone!

Come check it out now at Waypoint Marine or next weekend at the Rock the Dock Boat Show in Aransas Pass!

Call us for pricing 361-651-2628.


----------



## duck commander

Very interested. This is exactly what I have been searching for. What would it run with 150 pro xs on the back?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WaypointCC

Give us a call and we will glad to get you pricing.

361-651-2628


----------



## boltmaster

duck commander said:


> Very interested. This is exactly what I have been searching for. What would it run with 150 pro xs on the back?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haynie has had the 21 super cat for two years....very similar to this rig


----------



## WaypointCC

It's also very similar to Shoalwater's 21 cat in hull design. Big difference is going to be the price. We are introducing this boat for a totally different customer than the Haynie or Shoalwater 21 cat customers. Our 19 is a very low sided less depth cat hull and only has 4" sides with 10" freeboard. This boat in 10" interior and about a 17" freeboard. This boat is for the customers that like a true 20' that they can run a 115 or up to a 150 if they choose and don't get beat up in the rough stuff. Haynie and Shoalwater both build great boats that run shallow and perform great in rough water in a 21' and up. This boat is for the people that like traditional flats boats like the RFL.

Waypoint Marine
361-651-2628


----------



## duck commander

^ beat me to the point!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cottonpicker

This will be a great alternative for those considering the 19 cat.


----------



## boltmaster

WaypointCC said:


> It's also very similar to Shoalwater's 21 cat in hull design. Big difference is going to be the price. We are introducing this boat for a totally different customer than the Haynie or Shoalwater 21 cat customers. Our 19 is a very low sided less depth cat hull and only has 4" sides with 10" freeboard. This boat in 10" interior and about a 17" freeboard. This boat is for the customers that like a true 20' that they can run a 115 or up to a 150 if they choose and don't get beat up in the rough stuff. Haynie and Shoalwater both build great boats that run shallow and perform great in rough water in a 21' and up. This boat is for the people that like traditional flats boats like the RFL.
> 
> Waypoint Marine
> 361-651-2628


I get that it's different from a standard haynie 21 cat ( which I own) or the std shoalwater 19 and 21 cat all of which are for the guys that want a very low side...waders mostly. My point was that this one looks very much like the newer model haynie 21 super cat with the high sides that's been out already for a couple of years....either way good luck I am sure it will have a lot of fans


----------



## duck commander

Oh I'm not disagreeing with you boltmaster. I saw the supercat in it. The super cat is the other boat I have been looking at. I fish Galveston bay system and wade a quite a bit but I cross the big three often and fish deeper water from time to time. With a 65 y/o dad and lots of nieces and nephews I like the higher walls of these boats even though they don't fit me. Main thing here for me will be a better price if it truly competes with the Haynie. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bocephus

I like it, I'd like to see a ball park price with a 150 on it. Be really nice with fiberglass flush hatches instead of the plastic ones.


----------



## duck commander

^agreed I can't stand those plastics. I really like their rod locker option in front of the back deck they offer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WaypointCC

Give us a call and we will be glad to get you the exact price for how you want the boat rigged out. Fiberglass vs sopac hatches is the customers choice.


----------



## Kyle 1974

are trim tabs standard equipment?


----------



## Justin_Time

Waypoint, what's the max hp rating on this boat? Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WaypointCC

150 hp


----------



## efish

really nice boat


----------



## spooze

did anyone demo the boat?


----------



## KDubBlast

Nice, I like it a lot. Currently running the 19ft and love it.


----------



## Im Headed South

spooze said:


> did anyone demo the boat?


Don't think it was in the water, I only saw it in the booth on the trailer.


----------



## WaypointCC

Give us a call and we can take you out on a demo ride. 

We are selling the standard package w/ a Suzuki DF140 for $34,995 + ttl. 

This boat floats skinnier than 19, 21 or 23. With three guys in the boat smallest one being around 230# the boat stopped floating in 5.5 inches of water. I got out of the boat to change a prop and it started drifting again with the other two still in the boat. 

Waypoint Marine
361-651-2628


----------



## TheRooster

What's speed are they getting with that 140?


----------



## theyallbreak

WaypointCC said:


> Give us a call and we can take you out on a demo ride.
> 
> We are selling the standard package w/ a Suzuki DF140 for $34,995 + ttl.
> 
> This boat floats skinnier than 19, 21 or 23. With three guys in the boat smallest one being around 230# the boat stopped floating in 5.5 inches of water. I got out of the boat to change a prop and it started drifting again with the other two still in the boat.
> 
> Waypoint Marine
> 361-651-2628


so you got out in ankle deep water?


----------



## jmack

Any performance number on this yet? Post up some more pics..


----------



## WaypointCC

With the 140 Suzuki we are getting 41 to 42 MPH with three to four people in the boat, full gas and water in the rear bait well. With just two, full gas and water in the well we were running 43 mph. The 140 Suzuki is based off of the 115 block and performs great. The 150 Mercury or Evinrude will allow us to run a larger prop and we should see speeds in the upper 40's to low 50's. 

We are going to hang an 150 on one next week and will post the numbers on it when we get it in the water. 

We have had this boat in the water 7 or 8 times now and love everything about it. 

Yes, I did get out of the boat and it was ankle deep, not calf deep, about an inch above my inner ankle bone (lower tibia).

We have one here to do demos in and will take anyone that wants to go. Just give us a little heads up and we will show you what it will do. 

We built this boat not to take customers out of our 21's or 23's, but to gain new customers that would normally run a traditional skinny water boat that has a little taller side, but is tired of getting beat up in any kind of ripple or chop because it's basically just flat with a tunnel.

If you are looking for a cat that will run faster, a big raised console, or a tower boat you should look at our 21 or 23. Not all customer's are looking for that and we are trying to meet their needs. 

Jared Poole
361-651-2628


----------



## TheRooster

Man with a 150 that thing would be awesome! Might be my new figure boat! Base price for the boat and 150?


----------



## WaypointCC

Depends on your choice of brand, but add $1,000 to $1,800. I think another great option is going to be the v6 135 HO Evinrude for $450 more. It's based on the 150 so we will be able to run a larger prop.


----------



## Sgrem

I have been kicking this around? At the same weight why would you choose the 135ho over the 150, or 150ho, or 175, or 200 etec.....since they all weigh the same....


----------



## TheRooster

Might have to come by and do some talking after I get this house business settled, very interested


----------



## theyallbreak

Im glad it floats in 5.5" over hard packed sand because the 21 and 23 shoal cats I have been in do not float very shallow in my opinion.


----------



## angler_25

Any on the water pics or videos?


----------



## Chasin'Cliffords

Would the 115 Yamaha be enough power to get this boat up in shallow water


----------



## 5moreminutes

Jared
Can't wait to hear the numbers with a 150hp on it. For the price comparison to a 21 with a 250 not sure I can justify for extra $$$.


----------



## TexasFlatsFisher

Nice boat! Always liked those Shoalwater Cats. Out of curiosity, what brand are those cargo lids? Im looking into getting some for my boat.


----------



## cottonpicker

We had a 19 CAT and a 23 CAT, I would take this new 20' over the 19 & 21 if in the market for a Shoalwater again in that size range. The 23 is very nice but cost goes way up do to the larger hp that they take.


----------



## Blue Fury

Chasin'Cliffords said:


> Would the 115 Yamaha be enough power to get this boat up in shallow water


I would think yes as long as you have a good holeshot prop, but with the smaller outboard you will lose so much on the top end. I think the 150 SHO w/ TRP Lower unit would be the ultimate motor on this hull.


----------



## jorgepease

I agree, I just put the Yamaha 115B on a 22' tunnel boat I built. It's a light boat (800lbs hull only) but the length and tunnel on this flat bottom produce a lot of drag. Hole shot is great and top end is about 40, Im still working on the prop.


----------



## Chasin'Cliffords

Blue Fury said:


> I would think yes as long as you have a good holeshot prop, but with the smaller outboard you will lose so much on the top end. I think the 150 SHO w/ TRP Lower unit would be the ultimate motor on this hull.


I bet it would be just about unstoppable with a F150 & TRP! The only thing that concerns me with going to the 150 is the extra 100#. Would the additional 35hp be worth the weight gain?


----------



## WaypointCC

*More pictures*

Just arrived two more 20 Cats. One is already sold. Posting pictures to show some of the different consoles, layouts and options. The lighter grey one is the sold one, it has the ss console. The darker grey with the lime green accent has the large h console. This is the one we will be rigging the 150 Evinrude on this next week and will post numbers.

Jared Poole
Waypoint Marine
Corpus Christi, TX


----------



## Blue Fury

Chasin'Cliffords said:


> I bet it would be just about unstoppable with a F150 & TRP! The only thing that concerns me with going to the 150 is the extra 100#. Would the additional 35hp be worth the weight gain?


I understand what you're saying. But you asked for shallow water, that is the ultimate combo for sure. Yea, you gain some on the draft but if you put a tower on it you can counter-act the weight by moving the fuel tank / batteries 6" forward. I see you're in florida so you guys like them tower boats! That boat will get up on the bottom with the f150 & trp. The 115 yammi wont do anything close to that.

So you figure if the boat drafts 9-11" with the 150 vs 7-9" with the 115 but it takes 10" or more to get up with the 115 you're actually winning with the 150 as far jumping up.


----------



## Justin_Time

Any numbers on this boat with a 150? I saw that an Etec 150 was hung on the grey 20 pictured above. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BassTank

Any updates??


----------



## WaypointCC

Evinrude 150 with two people in the boat, 30 gallons of fuel and no gear (light load) we are seeing 50 mph and as high as 52, but with a real load is with 3 to 4 people, bait well with water and full fuel we are seeing 46 to 47 MPH and will take off sitting on the bottom. Fully loaded with the 150 it takes about 7" to float.


----------



## 302help

I took a test drive this weekend on the 20 cat with the 150hp. I was very impressed with the boats performance. The 150hp is a beast on this boat! The cat hull is deep like the 21ft vs the 19ft. We took it scary shallow and across the bay.

Mine is on order! Will post pics when it comes in.

previous boat was a shoalwater 19 with a 115hp for reference.


----------



## 5moreminutes

Dang it.
Sounds like this boat is a good price point before the 21' .

I don't know how much more mph will I be at with a 21' with 250 versus the 20' with 150. Or in other words will the mph difference be worth the $$$?


----------



## commtrd

More concerned with extreme shallow water performance of the 20' vs the 21' boat especially draft at rest and holeshot, rather than top speed. Also ease of access for getting on and off the boat for wading.


----------



## 5moreminutes

From what I gather the 20/21 your splitting hairs in regards to draft at rest and performance in shallow water. Hole shot can't be an even comparison with different outboards. Over all the hole shot is great on the shoalwaters.
Ease of access with out a doubt would go to the 21' just because of the sides. I know you would need a wading ladder on the back for the 20' just for comfort to get in and out.


----------



## 302help

I didn't get out and measure but as we were floating through the shallows I laid down by the motor to get and idea of the draft. I felt the boat set high in the water... no measurements tho.

What I will comment on is how high I felt the boat sat on top of the water while running shallow... I'm not sure if was because of the 150hp but my 19 never felt like it sat that high while on a plane... I ran my 19 shallow but I think this boats shallow water performance is better. Just my thoughts


----------



## commtrd

Good info 302 thanks.


----------



## EdK

Apart from the plastic I like it. Some pictures floating and running would be nice.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

EdK said:


> Apart from the plastic I like it. Some pictures floating and running would be nice.


Fiberglass hatches are your choice.


----------



## EdK

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Fiberglass hatches are your choice.


Yep-or diamond cut, hehe. Any owners out there care to share their observations and experience on these cats..


----------



## EdK

Does this cat hull design have stringers or is it two beam.


----------



## Sgrem

Maybe just me but all the tribal looking Logos these days just kill it for me.. Go back to your classic logo. Way better. Sweet boat. I bet it is going to be popular. I hope the non tribal logo decal is an option.


----------



## BassTank

Waypoint

Did you guys take any pics/videos of it in the water?


----------



## cxjcherokec

Went on and spoke with Jarod and got a little insight on the boat. The only option for fuel is a 40gal under console OR to get a riser for a 44gal tank but that's $1950. There are stringers, the decks are wood, but so are alot of others. A live well in the front is an option but the live well in the rear is huge. The storage in the rear is pretty large as well with 1 box being for rigging. There are 2 decent size boxes up front but that's all for storage. Overall I liked the boat but I was looking for a family member and I think he'll like it as well. Here are some pics for gunnel height references.


----------



## EdK

Did a demo on the 20 yesterday with Mr. Jared Poole. Very impressive boat. The hole shot was flat out awesome. For the folks looking at a tweener this may be worth a look. The boat has good lift and provides the fisherman with great utility in space, stability, fishability and skinny is an understatement. I was impressed with the HO 150. For someone that grew up with loud smoker motor's this thing sounds quiet in comparison. The boat planes well at lower speed and drifts pretty well. And it is not bad to look at either.

After the demo we headed to the marine store and spent time with Jim Poole and were given a full options break down and appreciated greatly the knowledge base he readily shared until his son Jared made it back. 

Consummate professionalism! Big Thank You to Jim and Jared.


----------



## EdK

An associate got one and he absolutely loves it. Says its his favorite boat ever and he is a corpus native. Wish I'd seen them earlier and I would be in it now.


----------



## texas218

*20 Cat dimensions*

20 cat looks like the way to go. I had been considering a 19 but now I think i will go for the 20. Does anyone who has the 20 have some dimensions (on trailer)?

How long is it from prop to the trailer coupler? anyone fit one into a garage yet?:texasflag


----------



## redfish91

Sure wish they could slap a 175 proxs on the back of one


----------



## commtrd

200 Evinrude G2?


----------



## WaypointCC

Storage length on the trailer fully rigged is 27'. This is with the motor trimmed down and straight. The width on the trailer is 8' 5". 

We discussed with Shoalwater about putting a higher motor rating on this boat and we agreed this one should be at 150. Even if you could put a 175 on it for the extra $1,600 it would only gain a couple of miles an hour. Same block with same displacement. Would need to turn a larger pitch prop so not to hit the rev limiter. So typically hole shot would be the same if not worse.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN

very nice. 
I would like to see one in a 24' or 25' with a little more meat in front.


----------



## 5moreminutes

I don't think it will fit in a standard garage. The 19' someone posted before has about a hair left.


----------



## TexasRenegade

5moreminutes said:


> I don't think it will fit in a standard garage. The 19' someone posted before has about a hair left.


That was mine. If you move the winch forward on the 20' it will fit in about the same space as the 19. The OAL length of mine on the trailer is 25' 6" now, started off at 26' 2" before moving the winch. I got a set of wheel jacks that help with maneuvering and getting a little more space.


----------



## texas218

What prop was on the etec150 for the test numbers yall are seeing?


----------



## TxSlammin

Ok so the 20ft cat has been out for a little while now and I am in the market. I have seen the posts so far about it. I want to know more. How is the rough water ride. Does it porpoise. Fishability... Me wife 2 kids 9-14. Already look at the 23 cat just not sure that is what I want. I live 4.5hrs away from Waypoint Marine and no one around me carries it so sell me. So I can make the 4.5hr trip.


----------



## cxjcherokec

Well, waypoint is an exclusive dealer for the 20, so if you really want to see it or buy it you'll make the trip regardless.


----------



## commtrd

4.5 hours trip is nothing. Just do it. Waypoint is good people.


----------



## TxSlammin

Looks like ill be making the trip then. All i need is the time off and ill be headed that way. For a test ride and mayb sign the dotted line on one.


----------



## TxSlammin

Big question i have still though is does anyone have any butt time put in one yet. More then just a test ride. Im ready to pull the trigger on a CAT just want real life experience on the 20. Ive been in the 19-23 CATS and like the 23 but really the 20 has caught my eye bc of the sides being a lil higher.


----------



## Bocephus

You should also look at the Freedom Patriot.


----------



## TAMUGfisher12

If things keep going like they are now, I might be driving to Corpus to check one of these out!


----------



## greenhornet

TAMUGfisher12 said:


> If things keep going like they are now, I might be driving to Corpus to check one of these out!


Don't expect a test drive.


----------



## TAMUGfisher12

greenhornet said:


> Don't expect a test drive.


Why is that? Did I miss something earlier in the thread?


----------



## Kyle 1974

It's the #1 shallow water boat? Hmm. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## SSST

Kyle 1974 said:


> It's the #1 shallow water boat? Hmm.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Probably #1 selling, opions vary on the best.


----------



## goldwingtiny

Can anybody that has ran this boat in some really nasty stuff with a strong head wind tell how bad the cat sneeze was?


----------



## 5moreminutes

TAMUGfisher12 said:


> Why is that? Did I miss something earlier in the thread?


Call Jared at waypoint to steer away from the assumptions.

I've gotten my 19' from them and already thinking of my 21' from them.


----------



## WaypointCC

We have one rigged and sitting on the lot for test rides. We ask that you call ahead and line it up so that we have time to plan it. Not sure where the "don't expect a test ride" is coming from. We had about a two week period since May that we didn't have one on the lot ready to go, but other than that I have personally had one rigged as my demo and I do them every week. 

No opinions in the fact that Shoalwater is the #1 selling shallow water cat in the state of Texas. No where has it been advertised as the #1 selling shallow water boat. It is advertised as the #1 selling shallow water cat. This is based on Texas Parks and Wildlife registrations from January 2014 to date. The public has access to this through TPWD. 

This is a great boat and has exceeded our expectation so far. We didn't build this boat to replace to the 21 or take a customer that would normally be looking at a 21 out of that boat. This boat was built for the part of the market that we were not getting because they wanted a boat that had a little higher sides. This boat does not have the same speed capabilities as a 21 or 23, but will take off and run just a shallow as the 21 or 23. 

Jared Poole 
Waypoint Marine
361-651-2628


----------



## machine

What is the weight / people capacity?


----------



## greenhornet

WaypointCC said:


> We have one rigged and sitting on the lot for test rides. We ask that you call ahead and line it up so that we have time to plan it. Not sure where the "don't expect a test ride" is coming from. We had about a two week period since May that we didn't have one on the lot ready to go, but other than that I have personally had one rigged as my demo and I do them every week.
> 
> No opinions in the fact that Shoalwater is the #1 selling shallow water cat in the state of Texas. No where has it been advertised as the #1 selling shallow water boat. It is advertised as the #1 selling shallow water cat. This is based on Texas Parks and Wildlife registrations from January 2014 to date. The public has access to this through TPWD.
> 
> This is a great boat and has exceeded our expectation so far. We didn't build this boat to replace to the 21 or take a customer that would normally be looking at a 21 out of that boat. This boat was built for the part of the market that we were not getting because they wanted a boat that had a little higher sides. This boat does not have the same speed capabilities as a 21 or 23, but will take off and run just a shallow as the 21 or 23.
> 
> Jared Poole
> Waypoint Marine
> 361-651-2628


The test ride comment came from me because that has been my experience. I talked to you at the dealership in July and said I wanted a test ride before ordering, then called the next week when you said your demo would be ready. You said you were hoping by the end of that week you would have it ready and call, that was July 21st. No response since...that is where it came from.

Daymon St John


----------



## WaypointCC

greenhornet said:


> The test ride comment came from me because that has been my experience. I talked to you at the dealership in July and said I wanted a test ride before ordering, then called the next week when you said your demo would be ready. You said you were hoping by the end of that week you would have it ready and call, that was July 21st. No response since...that is where it came from.
> 
> Daymon St John[/QUOTE
> 
> The newest demo has been rigged since the first week of August (it was put off a week from the original plan so that we could get all of the sold and promised boats finished), but I was gone on vacation with my family when it was finished. We have never denied anyone a demo and sorry if you feel you were not taken care of. If you would like a demo we do them every week, just give me a call.
> 
> 361-651-2628


----------



## WaypointCC

We have one in stock and ready to be rigged with your motor of choice.


----------



## texas218

goldwingtiny said:


> Can anybody that has ran this boat in some really nasty stuff with a strong head wind tell how bad the cat sneeze was?


I ran mine Saturday in the 30-35 mph winds. I was getting virtually no cat sneeze going into a head wind. The front come up high enough and the boat rides high enough that it just skips the crests of the waves and rides incredible level. I don't think you would be disappointed. The only time I got wet was running angle to the waves where the wind blew the side spray back into me. This is a function of the wind that no boat can overcome. Its a very stable flat ride.


----------



## texas218

TexasRenegade said:


> That was mine. If you move the winch forward on the 20' it will fit in about the same space as the 19. The OAL length of mine on the trailer is 25' 6" now, started off at 26' 2" before moving the winch. I got a set of wheel jacks that help with maneuvering and getting a little more space.


Mine fits in the garage, but my garage may be slightly longer than tiny standard garages builders seem to cheap out on these days. My garage is 19' wide by 23' long and the boat fits by a hair (angled). The tongue has the potential to be chopped down 12-14" so a 22' long garage may be doable, but a 20 footer would not.


----------



## 13cam13

No new reviews or pictures for this boat? I have mine on order and would like to see some new pics from recent buyers and how shallow this boat could run in.


----------



## texas218

13cam13 said:


> No new reviews or pictures for this boat? I have mine on order and would like to see some new pics from recent buyers and how shallow this boat could run in.


13- here are some photos of mine in the Water. I have been on plane in under 6" no problem but still working on the hole shot. The os1 is supposedly the prop to get but right now it's hard to find and back ordered. I'm not sold on my rev4 for holeshot otherwise it's a decent prop once up it holds decent. The boat is incredible you will not be disappointed


----------



## texas218

Front view


----------



## Blue Fury

Kyle 1974 said:


> It's the #1 shallow water boat? Hmm.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


I guarantee my 23' shoalwater cat will run anywhere any other shallow water boat will or better. I had a 21' majek RFL with trp before this boat for 8 years... I would know.


----------



## theyallbreak

Try the BRP prop it's an evinirude prop. Tried all of them on a 23 shoalwaterr cat on my friends boat in this one work the best. Tryed different pitches and cup on the os 1 and rev props, along with other props.


----------



## SonnyR6

How does the boat handle, does it lean into a turn or does it stay flat?


----------



## texas218

theyallbreak said:


> Try the BRP prop it's an evinirude prop. Tried all of them on a 23 shoalwaterr cat on my friends boat in this one work the best. Tryed different pitches and cup on the os 1 and rev props, along with other props.


Which BRP Prop? Whats your motor? WOT? Speed? Holeshot?


----------



## theyallbreak

It was a 250 evinirude ho on 23 shoalwater. Hole shot was great with motor up all the way. Whatever gene sets it at from the factory. Top speed was 63-65 with 14 in riser box. I will have to dig and try to remember wich prop


----------



## theyallbreak

21 BRP cyclone..will need less pitch for your set up.


----------



## 13cam13

Great pics 218. How is the deck space? How many can fish comfortably?


----------



## texas218

13cam13 said:


> Great pics 218. How is the deck space? How many can fish comfortably?


Thanks. I honestly haven't loaded it up yet. 3 is the biggest load so far. It is rated for 6 and feels very wide for a 20 footer. The console is quite far forward leaving tons of room in the back. I plan to put a 75 yeti behind the captains chairs for 2 to sit facing the rear. I wade mostly so a full load of 6 would be no problem at all. Drifting you could probably fish 3 no problem possibly 4.

Also the storage is great the two front boxes so way up to the bow with tons of room and the 3 rear boxes are very deep. One is a big live well, one is a rigging box but still has tons of space for an anchor, ropes, bumpers, and the third is a fish box that can easily fit limits of trout and of reds for a full load


----------



## WaypointCC

Chasin'Cliffords said:


> Would the 115 Yamaha be enough power to get this boat up in shallow water


We have now run this boat with a 115 ETEC. It will work but you have to understand what you are getting. I can't speak for the 115 Yamaha because we haven't run one with that setup. Honestly probably won't because we feel that the 115 was underpowered. Top speed with a light load was 37 mph and when loaded we maxed out at 33 to 34 mph. The biggest difference for me was hole shot. It increased the depth of water needed to take off by probably 8" with the smaller diameter prop and decreased torque. If you are looking for a 115 and are ok with the top end I would probably look at the Mercury with the command thrust. This will give you a v6 lower unit and would help with hole shot.

Jared Poole
Waypoint Marine


----------



## texas218

WaypointCC said:


> We have now run this boat with a 115 ETEC. It will work but you have to understand what you are getting. I can't speak for the 115 Yamaha because we haven't run one with that setup. Honestly probably won't because we feel that the 115 was underpowered. Top speed with a light load was 37 mph and when loaded we maxed out at 33 to 34 mph. The biggest difference for me was hole shot. It increased the depth of water needed to take off by probably 8" with the smaller diameter prop and decreased torque. If you are looking for a 115 and are ok with the top end I would probably look at the Mercury with the command thrust. This will give you a v6 lower unit and would help with hole shot.
> 
> Jared Poole
> Waypoint Marine


Jared - What are the different props you have run on the v6's? Absolutely love the boat, but I don't think the Rev4 is best for holeshot. If im jacked up over +2 (tucked in), my Rev4 ventilates to the point it won't get on plane even with water getting through the tunnel. I have heard Turbo Os1 are better - any thoughts?

Also, my 150 proxs will spin the 15 pitch up to 6,000 RPMs, have you run any with a 17?


----------



## WaypointCC

texas218 said:


> Jared - What are the different props you have run on the v6's? Absolutely love the boat, but I don't think the Rev4 is best for holeshot. If im jacked up over +2 (tucked in), my Rev4 ventilates to the point it won't get on plane even with water getting through the tunnel. I have heard Turbo Os1 are better - any thoughts?
> 
> Also, my 150 proxs will spin the 15 pitch up to 6,000 RPMs, have you run any with a 17?


 Give me a call when you can. We have a couple of options that could work better for you. Also need to verify that all the vent plugs have the solid plug in them.

Jared Poole
361-651-2628


----------



## ESCB Factory

*Props*

If I may jump in. Some new prop options from Merc that may be of interest 
We are having great results w the Bravo 1 XC on our cat.

The Rev4 XC is aimed at the lower HP, shallow cat market.

Good info here, on the new Rev 4 XC (Xtra Cup) 
http://www.mercuryracing.com/houston-we-have-a-solution/

Also, I think Jared is spot on w the Command Thrust advise!

SCB Factory


----------



## D HOGG

WaypointCC said:


> Evinrude 150 with two people in the boat, 30 gallons of fuel and no gear (light load) we are seeing 50 mph and as high as 52, but with a real load is with 3 to 4 people, bait well with water and full fuel we are seeing 46 to 47 MPH and will take off sitting on the bottom. Fully loaded with the 150 it takes about 7" to float.


 ^^^ 3 blade or 4 ?? ^^^


----------



## D HOGG

*In the infamous words of Al Bundy "Lets Rock"*



Blue Fury said:


> I guarantee my 23' shoalwater cat will run anywhere any other shallow water boat will or better. I had a 21' majek RFL with trp before this boat for 8 years... I would know.


Come on over to SLP and lets get skinny !! I would love to see your SC in action !! Here's some pics of the play ground !!


----------



## 5moreminutes

Take that run to east shoreline of south padre. This way if you get stuck you won't have the forgiveness of mud. Lol

I'm looking forward to a run in 20' cat at waypoint in upcoming months.


----------



## dirtdobber

5moreminutes said:


> Take that run to east shoreline of south padre. This way if you get stuck you won't have the forgiveness of mud. Lol
> 
> I'm looking forward to a run in 20' cat at waypoint in upcoming months.


You are going to miss that 19 with no sides on it. LOL. I do a lot of wade fishing so I love my 19 with no sides.


----------



## texas218

scb factory said:


> If I may jump in. Some new prop options from Merc that may be of interest
> We are having great results w the Bravo 1 XC on our cat.
> 
> The Rev4 XC is aimed at the lower HP, shallow cat market.
> 
> Good info here, on the new Rev 4 XC (Xtra Cup)
> http://www.mercuryracing.com/houston-we-have-a-solution/
> 
> Also, I think Jared is spot on w the Command Thrust advise!
> 
> SCB Factory


Thanks for the info Eric. I think we are going to try a rev4 XC. My regular rev4 15 pitch is spinning 6,000 with my 150 proxs without jacking it up or trimming it way out. I was going to try a 17 pitch, but reading with the XC you should choose 2" less than current pitch. In my case, staying with the 15 pitch rev4 XC - would I see RPM/Speed performance similar to a standard rev4 17?


----------



## D HOGG

5moreminutes said:


> Take that run to east shoreline of south padre. This way if you get stuck you won't have the forgiveness of mud. Lol
> 
> I'm looking forward to a run in 20' cat at waypoint in upcoming months.


Those are all sand flats on the right side and a sand mud mix by the oysters. I wade that spot with ease. I wouldn't know about getting stuck in the mud, well not in a boat at least ... lol


----------



## 5moreminutes

dirtdobber said:


> You are going to miss that 19 with no sides on it. LOL. I do a lot of wade fishing so I love my 19 with no sides.


I know! But momma will be at ease with the kiddos running around the boat. Then 3 years later I'll get into the 21. It's a work in progress. Lol


----------



## Whipray

Team Waypoint, Will you have one of these at the Coastal Bend Boat Show?


----------



## TxSlammin

Texas Marine has a Shoalwater 20' at the boat show if you wanna see one.


----------



## WaypointCC

*boat show*



Whipray said:


> Team Waypoint, Will you have one of these at the Coastal Bend Boat Show?


Yes, we will have one at the Corpus boat show. It will be rigged with a ETEC, but you get your choice of motor and also will be on a Coastline trailer (no bow roller).

Jared Poole
361-651-2628


----------



## WaypointCC

Anyone interested in riding in the 20, 21 or 23 Shoalwater Cat we will have them in the water this Saturday at Marker 37 Marina in Corpus Christi for demo rides between 12pm and 5pm. 

Jared Poole
361-651-2628


----------



## Flanagator

Hard to believe it's been a year since the 2015 demo event. Purchased a 21 Cat from WayPoint and couldn't not be any happier with the process of the sale. Recommend anyone mildly interested in a ride on a Shoalwater to go check out WayPoint. If you can't make it down and your out in the POC area, hit me up, I will take you on a skinny water ride you'll never forget


----------



## texas218

Just an update on props for the 20 cat. I just tested my new prop (17 pitch turbo os1). This is the ideal prop on this boat with a 150 merc pro xs (probably good on the etec too). The grip is incredible I was able to get up without spinning with jack plate on +6 (took a little while but did it) with the jack plate +4 it launches quick. It spins up to about 5400 with the jack plate completely lowered but at a +1 to +2 neutral trim (no porpoise) it spins up to about 5600 at 45 mph (if you run a slip calculation it's about 5% which is as good as I've ever had on any boat/prop combo). Previous prop was a rev4 15 pitch which hit 5950rpms but slipped about 10% and wouldn't launch with jack plate above +1. I highly recommend the os1 and thanks to Jared at waypoint for setting me up right and excellent customer service after the sale.


----------



## texas218

46 mph (not 45). Also the fuel efficiency was better than the rev4 at cruise. 4.2 mpg at 40 mph and about 3.6 wide open


----------



## texas218

By the way the first test was in fresh water. Finally got to run in salt and even better results. Full fuel, full cooler, and one aboard with light chop the 17 os1 maxed at 5850 rpms and 48 mph. Grip and holeshot is great it will launch jacked all the way up to +6


----------



## rustyhook

*Pictures Please*

Would like to see owner's post up any/all pictures of their Shoalwater 20 Cat.
Also list any modifications or add-on you have.

rh


----------



## texas218

Rusty hook if you check out waypoint marines Facebook page they should have pictures of nearly all of them that have been built in the first year.


----------



## WaypointCC

We just got in a 20 cat yesterday that the financing fell through and is available. Give us a call for pricing and details.

Jared Poole
36-651-2628
Waypoint Marine


----------



## lazuras_dc

Not sure its an easy thing to describe online but how much better does the 21' take chop versus the 20'

Also does the 20' have the option of having captains seats?


----------



## WaypointCC

lazuras_dc said:


> Not sure its an easy thing to describe online but how much better does the 21' take chop versus the 20'
> 
> Also does the 20' have the option of having captains seats?


The question of ride is really only answered by getting in one for yourself and we would be glad to take you out, but the short answer is typically when you add length and width to a hull you will inherently have a better rough water ride because the boat can stay on top of the water easier (spanning the waves in rougher situations).

Yes we can do any configuration to a 20 that we can on a 21 or 23.

Jared Poole
361-651-2628 
Waypoint Marine


----------



## lazuras_dc

I ended up purchasing a 20' cat from Waypoint this past week. Today was the maiden voyage and it didn't disappoint! Takes the chop like a champ compared to my last tunnel V boat. Hole shot was fantastic. Didnt push top end speed but cruising at 4k w/ 150HO with 3 guys and loaded down we were doing mid to upper 30's.

As I was coming in after fishing theres a shallow flat with a small ledge leading into the canals where I dock my boat, and ill take this short cut and I will usually run thru the flat and as I get to the ledge Ill cut the motor back to idle and slide over it in my old boat. Today in the cat I did get stalled/ stuck after I came off plane in calve deep water since the tide left out a little but realized my jack plate was all the way down. If I had just kept going on plane I wouldve been fine (but wouldve been coming in hot into the canals/no wake) or if i just Picked motor up before cutting speed I shouldve been ok i think. Lifted motor , turned it back on and idle out of there. 

Everyone at waypoint was excellent to deal with.


----------



## caddis

Hey Jared, has one of these been rigged with a Yamaha 150 and TRP yet? If so, what were the numbers and hole shot like?
Thanks,
Todd


----------



## artys_only

Nice !


----------



## WaypointCC

caddis said:


> Hey Jared, has one of these been rigged with a Yamaha 150 and TRP yet? If so, what were the numbers and hole shot like?
> Thanks,
> Todd


No trp on any of them yet. Honestly if the TRP wasn't so expensive it would be a great setup, but the cost makes it hard to justify on a $40k boat.

Jared Poole
Waypoint Marine
361-651-2628


----------



## caddis

Hi Jared, thanks, yeah, I thought about that.

Man I'd like to see one at least tested with it though. 

Todd


----------



## BlackSpots

Would love to see one with a trp. With 21's I wouldn't be surprised if it was low 50's. And if it would float, it would go!that might just be my next setup


----------



## Deer30

in the market for a new boat and really considering a shoalwater. How is everyone liking the 20? I was checking out the 19 and thinking it was the boat I wanted, until I found out about the 20.


----------



## caddis

Anyone put a 150 SHO with TRP on one yet?


----------



## billydiver73

Anyone know if the 20' Shoalwater Cat will require trim taps?


----------



## SSST

billydiver73 said:


> Anyone know if the 20' Shoalwater Cat will require trim taps?


With a 115, you might have a chance without, but with a V6 you will need them, unless you don't mind having the motor tucked under and going slow.


----------



## CPD

I added them to mine and they are helpful


----------



## billydiver73

Thanks SSST!


----------

